# Sharpening brad point drill bits



## wizard

I hope that the answer to this isn't obvious to every but me...but how do you go about sharpening brad point drill bits? I have a very nice Drill Doctor but that won't work.. Is there something else that would work? Is it worth the effort or should I just buy new ones? Thanks for any help.


----------



## seamus7227

Boy, I can't wait to see the answers to this 1. I to have that same question! unfortunately I don't think there is a way to sharpen them unless you do it by hand


----------



## lorbay

I use my Dremel with a small cut off disk and my magnifiers of course. Done a pretty good job so far.

Lin.


----------



## Dudley Young

Buy new ones.


----------



## renowb

I have wondered too! I believe the only way is by hand.


----------



## workinforwood

Only way i can think of to do it right is with a cnc. Unless you have an awesome expensive bit, it wouldn't be worth the cost, but for a $20 bit I'd sure look into it. Contact a carbide sharpening place that does router bits and saw blades, they'd be the ones with the machinery set up to do it.


----------



## KenV

A tool and die shop will have the diamond tool grinders to sharpen them --  Otherwise probably a hand operations --- 

The tool grinding gear beyond hand operations get expensive in a hurry -- you have to go throgh a lot of bits --

2nd best is a diamond lapping plate, mag eyes, and a steady hand.

3rd best is the dremel/foredom gear


----------



## skiprat

If they are decent quality bits, then use your Drill Doctor to shape them into regular bits. If you have a good sharpening system ( Drill Doctor) then they will always be sharp and therefore not any worse than the advantage you may think you got from the Brads.


----------



## sbwertz

skiprat said:


> If they are decent quality bits, then use your Drill Doctor to shape them into regular bits. If you have a good sharpening system ( Drill Doctor) then they will always be sharp and therefore not any worse than the advantage you may think you got from the Brads.


 

What he said!


----------



## wizard

skiprat said:


> If they are decent quality bits, then use your Drill Doctor to shape them into regular bits. If you have a good sharpening system ( Drill Doctor) then they will always be sharp and therefore not any worse than the advantage you may think you got from the Brads.



Steven, The bits I use are the Wood River brand sold by Woodcraft here in the States and are $ 7 to 10 each. Not sure of the quality. I have a Drill Doctor 750X but it doesn't say anything one way or the other about brad points. Do I just go slow when sharpening the bit at least when the brad point comes into contact with diamond wheel? I just don't want to damage the Drill Doctor. Doc


----------



## skiprat

Doc, I don't have a Drill Doctor but would love one. For the money you paid for those bits, they should be good ones.
Now, I know that the grinding wheels on the DD are expensive and easily trashed so if I were you, then I'd 'rough' out the standard shape on a grinding machine by hand and only then, perfect them on the DD. Doing ALL the grinding on the DD would just be a waste. The DD should be used for sharpening, not shaping. 

LOL, I enter the Bash Drawing every year in the hope that I'll get the Drill Doctor by Jeff!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Chasper

I sharpen them with a drill doctor, they are only brad point once.


----------



## terryf

Theres an attachment for the V390 Doc, perhaps there is something for the DD?
http://thorvie.com/drill_sharpeners.html

Otherwise, heres an article on how to do it by hand.
http://workshopcompanion.com/KnowHo...pening_Drill_Bits/9_Sharpening_Drill_Bits.htm


----------

